# Seriamente ...



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2010)

... cosa ne pensate del Body scanner?


*Body scanner, un esempio ...*

Body scanner in aeroporto, l'Europa si divide. Nel Regno Unito prevale lo scetticismo e il timore che lo strumento possa ledere la privacy, in particolare nel caso di bambini le cui immagini ai raggi X secondo alcuni infrangono le leggi per la tutela dei minori, che proibiscono la creazione di immagini oscene dei bambini. L'argomento dei body scanner sarà trattato in una riunione all'Enac il 7 gennaio. Il ministro Frattini si è detto invece favorevole all'introduzione degli scanner integrali in Italia: "Il diritto a non saltare in aria è la precondizione di tutte le liberta. I body scanner sono lo strumento più sicuro. A tutte le persone che invocano la privacy dico che capisco il sacrificio, ma è un sacrificio che vale la pena fare".
*
ci sono le foto del risultato allo scanner*
http://it.notizie.yahoo.com/foto/ga...body-scanner-un-esempio-73-ea270e3de0da&sp=-1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2010)

Che deve essere un grosso affare per chi le produce.


----------



## Mari' (5 Gennaio 2010)

Questo e' chiaro, come e' successo con la H1N1 (na bufala) ... pero', a me sta cosa non scende, non mi va  ... mi sento violentata/abusata  se andiamo di questo passo pretenderanno anche l'obbligo di un micro cip nel nostro cervello per controllarci meglio ... non so se mi sono spiegata bene.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo e' chiaro, come e' successo con la H1N1 (na bufala) ... pero', a me sta cosa non scende, non mi va  ... mi sento violentata/abusata  se andiamo di questo passo pretenderanno anche l'obbligo di un micro cip nel nostro cervello per controllarci meglio ... non so se mi sono spiegata bene.


Purtroppo i terroristi stan dimostrando molta adattabilità ai controlli e a come sfuggirvi...

Personalmente non vedo un gran problema anche perchè non è che quelle immagini vengano proiettate su un grande schermo...la valuterei come una visita da un dottore...sai ai poliziotti quanto può interessare di vedere nature qualche centiania di persone al giorno? 

E poi non credo che quelle immagini vengano messe su you tube...


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Gennaio 2010)

Il problema non è il body scanner...il problema è l'attenzione del personale che il body scanner lo controlla... se lo scanner spoglia al punto tale di individuare qualsiasi tipo di arma o strumento atto ad offendere convenzionale, che è facilmente identificabiel ai raggi X, come la mettiamo con strumenti che paiono non atti ad offendere? quanto pensi ci voglia per un attentatore donna minacciare alla giugulare con un ferretto da reggiseno solo un pò meno flessibile del normale appositamente cucito sotto le coppe dello stesso indumento? non mi pare nelle indicazioni sulla sicurezza in volo si dica alle signore di metter su biancheria intima senza ferretto...
Io sono un poliziotto...io perquisisco...io controllo...qualcosa sfugge, qualcosa di ovvio, qualcosa che non sembra ciò che potrebbe essere....SEMPRE....


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che deve essere un grosso affare per chi le produce.


 Ovvio


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2010)

A me piacerebbe sapere quali danni fisici ci possono essere con questi Body scanner, di questo nessuno parla.  :incazzato:... e' ora che compro una bella barca tutta mia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il problema non è il body scanner...il problema è l'attenzione del personale che il body scanner lo controlla... se lo scanner spoglia al punto tale di individuare qualsiasi tipo di arma o strumento atto ad offendere convenzionale, che è facilmente identificabiel ai raggi X, come la mettiamo con strumenti che paiono non atti ad offendere? quanto pensi ci voglia per un attentatore donna minacciare alla giugulare con un ferretto da reggiseno solo un pò meno flessibile del normale appositamente cucito sotto le coppe dello stesso indumento? non mi pare nelle indicazioni sulla sicurezza in volo si dica alle signore di metter su biancheria intima senza ferretto...
> Io sono un poliziotto...io perquisisco...io controllo...qualcosa sfugge, qualcosa di ovvio, qualcosa che non sembra ciò che potrebbe essere....SEMPRE....


Soprattutto in presenza di kamikaze qualsiasi prevenzione ha la sola funzione di far percepire maggiore sicurezza e di far temere maggiore insicurezza e ...ottenere consenso non solo per i buoni affari degli scanner, ma anche di guerra...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto in presenza di kamikaze qualsiasi prevenzione ha la sola funzione di far percepire maggiore sicurezza e di far temere maggiore insicurezza e ...*ottenere consenso non solo per i buoni affari degli scanner, ma anche di guerra*...


Su questo ti quoto, ma non sono contraria allo scanner anzi mi da meno fastidio della perquisizione e si spera sia piu' veloce come cosa perche' hanno rotto le balle.
Qualcosa in meno di certo passera' come coltelli in ceramica ed esplosivo... magari riprenderanno ad attaccare metropolitane.:blank:
Le emissioni sono bassissime meno dannose di un cellulare o del volo stesso.
Di fatto la cosa piu' decete da fare sarebbe riportare a casa le truppe, ma non credo lo faranno.


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le emissioni sono bassissime meno dannose di un cellulare o del volo stesso.


 C'è gente che per lavoro viaggia in aereo anche due volte a settimana.... e tanto basse le radiazioni non sono... sono PIU' ALTE di quelle del cellulare...


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2010)

sinceramente tutto ciò che viene fatto per la sicurezza non può che essere positivo.per quanto riguarda la salute , vivo in mezzo a diverse reti wireless , uso parecchio il cellulare e ancora non so quanto questo mi danneggerà. ma devo lavorare quanto per molti è necessario viaggiare spesso .ben venga un controllo in più evita anche il minimo gesto di un folle


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> C'è gente che per lavoro viaggia in aereo anche due volte a settimana.... e tanto basse le radiazioni non sono... sono PIU' ALTE di quelle del cellulare...


Le body scan dell'aeroporto non sono quelle mediche, le radiazioni sono basse e non trapassano gli organi. La durata dell'esposizione e' minima i rischi ci sono e sono piu' bassi dei rischi dell'esposizione alle radiazioni durante il volo stesso o in 3 ore (o simile) cumulative di telefonata al cellulare.

Siamo continuamente esposti a radiazioni inutili per puro piacere, per una cosa che *potrebbe* anche rivelarsi utile tutti si indignano.
Tra nove giorni andro' a prendere un aereo a Schiphol e credimi, son contenta ci siano sti cazzo di body scan e ti dico che per me dovrebbero metterli all'ingresso dell'aeroporto e all'interno smettere di vendere superalcolici e accendini.


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Gennaio 2010)

Si, scusate, ma i body scanner trovano solo armi convenzionali o segnalano cio' che può sembrare strano....e se qualcuno dirotto con ciò che strano non è affatto? ci avete maipensato? pensate cyhe solo le armi siano atte ad offendere? sarà che a me han insegnato che anche una penna è srumento mortale nel corpo a corpo... boh...certo, ben venga tutto ciò che aiuta l'occhio umano ad indagare, per carità, però...


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Indovina chi ci guadagna? La lobby dei body scanner*

TAGLIO BASSO                                             

                                                                                         CONTROLLO - Un grande sostenitore dei nuovi apparecchi è un ex segretario del direttorato alla sicurezza interna Usa

*Indovina chi ci guadagna? La lobby dei body scanner*
La parola d'ordine è full body scan, «ispezionare l'intero corpo umano» attraverso una macchina che vede attraverso gli abiti per rivelare eventuali oggetti nascosti sul corpo. Le macchine da «spogliarello digitale», come le chiamano i critici, possono usare due tecnologie (sensori a onde millimetriche o raggi x che si riflettono contro il corpo umano, come in un radar). Lasciano molti dubbi: sulla privacy, sugli effetti del bombardamento di raggi sulla salute umana, e anche sull'efficacia: il quotidiano The Independent di Londra riferiva che «un'azienda di ricerca militare ha trovato le macchine non affidabili nel rivelare materiali a "bassa densità" come plastica, componenti chimiche e liquidi»: 
Fattostà che la Transportation Security Administration degli Stati uniti (Tsa, l'ente statale per la sicurezza nei trasporti) ha annunciato questa settimana che ordinerà 300 macchine per body scan, da aggiungere alle 40 già in uso in 19 aeroporti degli Usa. A circa 150mila dollari ciascuna è un ottimo affare per fabbricanti di body scanner («prodotti di formazione di immagini per la sicurezza»). Mother Jones, storico magazine progressista americano, si è presa la briga di elencare i fabbricanti, e soprattutto i loro lobbisti: l'elenco è significativo.
Il primo nome è quello di Michael Chertoff, ex segretario del Dhs, il direttorato alla Homeland Security creato dall'amministrazione Bush per accentrare l'intelligence di sicurezza interna: ora è nel settore privato, presiede il Chertoff Group che possiede una delle principali aziende fabbricanti di macchine per il body scan completo, la Rapiscan Systems. Per parecchi giorni, dopo l'attentato di Natale, Chertoff è intervenuto sui media (come esperto di sicurezza) per sostenere l'efficacia del body scanner - ovviamente senza dichiararsi come proprietario di un'azienda che lo fabbrica.
Il Washington Post nota che Chertoff sostiene questa tecnologia fin da quando era nell'amministrazione Bush: la Homeland Security, ordinò nel 2005 la sua prima fornitura di body scan, tra cui 5 dalla Rapiscan Systems. I contatti del signor Chertoff con la Tsa devono essere rimasti ottimi, perché l'estate scorsa l'agenzia ha comprato 150 macchine dalla Rapiscan, usando 25 milioni di dollari presi dal pacchetto di fondo per il salvataggio dell'economia.
Un altro fabbricante di body scan, la American Science & Engineering, Inc (As&e), ha come lobbisti Tom Blank, ex viceamministratore della Tsa, e Chad Wolf, ex assistente amministratore della stessa Tsa - due esempi di «porta girevole» tra amministrazione statale e impresa privata.
Mother Jones fa notare che la precedente «tecnologia miracolo» della sicurezza era chiamata «explosive trace portal», Etp, una macchina che «soffia» sulla persona per rivelare se ha addosso tracce di esplosivo: dopo l'11 settembre 2001 la Tsa ne ha comprate decine, spendendo oltre 30 milioni di dollari: ma ne ha installate appena il 25% e alla fine le ha dichiarate inutili. L'Ufficio contabilità del governo (equivalente della Corte dei Conti) il mese scorso ha concluso che la Tsa non aveva testato adeguatamente le macchine Etp prima di comprarle.

07.01.2010
http://www.ilmanifesto.it/il-manifesto/in-edicola/numero/20100107/pagina/09/pezzo/268449/

*Quel gran business dei body scanner*






 È iniziata la corsa ai body scanner. Dopo il fallito attentato del nigeriano in aereo verso Detroit sembra che l’unico modo per scoprire esplosivi nascosti sia di farsi spogliare ai raggi x. Anche l’Italia li comprerà, bilancio permettendo. Ma c’è chi dice, come James Ridgeway su _Mother Jones_, che si tratti dell’ennesima colossale bufala. Anche all’Home Office britannico, considerati gli alti costi, hanno dubbi sulla loro reale efficacia. E proprio su questo fronte, negli Stati Uniti, si scoprono coincidenze inquietanti. Le macchine costano circa 150 mila dollari l’una. Giorni dopo l’attentato il valore delle azioni delle compagnie che le producono è già molto cresciuto. Michael Chertoff, ex capo della Homelad Security, ora dirige il Chertoff Group, uno dei principali produttori di body scanner, la Rapiscan Systems. Come esperto di sicurezza ha fortemente sostenuto la loro efficacia, senza però mai ricordare questo dettaglio. Il _Washington Post_ però se n’è accorto. “Nel 2005 caldeggiò l’acquisto delle prime 5 macchine dalla sua compagnia. Oggi ne sono in uso 40. La Transportation Security Administration ha annunciato questa settimana che ne ordinerà altre 300. Già quest’estate ne aveva comprate 150 sempre dalla Rapiscan per 25 milioni di dollari”. E se non bastasse il _Washington Examiner_ ha pubblicato una lista degli ex politici che adesso sono diventati parte di quella che chiamano la “lobby dei full-body scanner”. Un gran bel business, non c’è che dire.


http://stagliano.blogautore.repubblica.it/2010/01/07/?ref=hpsbsx


----------

